# Renting declared inventory at 60 days?



## chriskre (Jan 6, 2011)

I got my Vacation planner in the mail today and was reading a little bit and noticed this on page 4 under availability:

Declared inventory is available only to Members using Vacation Points.  However, any Declared inventory unreserved by Members within *60 days *of any check-in date may be made available for maintenance or *renta*l.

Rental?  At* 60 Days*?

Sounds like RCI's rental scheme.

Has this always been the case?  
Maybe that explains why I can never find much but SSR and AKV 60 days in.  

Why not within 30 days?  Doesn't seem very fair to us owners.

And out of curiosity who gets the rental money?
Does it go to subsidize our MF's?  
It should, since it's our inventory in the first place.

They oughta make this rental inventory available to us members at a discount like HGVC does.  Open season rates.  :annoyed: 

Anybody else bothered by this?


----------



## frank808 (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe the money goes back to help reduce the m/f.  The rental at 60 days have been at least for a few years.  I can only wish they have open season rates like HGVC does at 30 days or less!  That would be very nice to be able to book a room for $60 at 30 days.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 7, 2011)

It has always been there, as far as I know.  It's called "breakagae".  As Frank suggests, the proceeds are used to offset dues (though, IIRC, there is a cap; the remainder goes to Mickey).  Apparently, if inventory goes to CRO for breakage, but has not yet been rented, it is possible for it to be "called back" in a points booking, but it requires a manual action on the part of Member Services.  There *is* some inventory made available to Members at a discount for cash, but the discount is modest; I want to say 25%.  Mickey will never discount a room so deeply.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 7, 2011)

frank808 said:


> I believe the money goes back to help reduce the m/f.  The rental at 60 days have been at least for a few years.  I can only wish they have open season rates like HGVC does at 30 days or less!  That would be very nice to be able to book a room for $60 at 30 days.



Wouldn't that be great but doesn't look like that would ever happen.  Now if they offered it as an incentive to buy direct I think it would be a win-win.
Hopefully they'd grandfather us previous direct purchasers in too.  :ignore: 



bnoble said:


> It has always been there, as far as I know.  It's called "breakagae".  As Frank suggests, the proceeds are used to offset dues (though, IIRC, there is a cap; the remainder goes to Mickey).  Apparently, if inventory goes to CRO for breakage, but has not yet been rented, it is possible for it to be "called back" in a points booking, but it requires a manual action on the part of Member Services.  There *is* some inventory made available to Members at a discount for cash, but the discount is modest; I want to say 25%.  Mickey will never discount a room so deeply.



Wow if that's offsetting dues I can't imagine what they'd be without their "breakage".  So how do we know what's what?  Do they give an accounting of what's rented at year's end?  Not that I'm gonna stir up the nest, but I'm just curious how accountable they are to the members.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 10, 2011)

30 days is when DVC cancels all the unfilled wait lists.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 10, 2011)

> I'm just curious how accountable they are to the members.


TWDC has always operated as a benign dictatorship.  You can assume they are playing by the rules, or you can assume they aren't, but you probably won't ever get "proof."  But, if you ultimately don't trust your management company, then you can get screwed in so many different ways that checking the few you can check probably doesn't matter.



> doesn't look like that would ever happen


It will never happen.  Book it.  WDTC/CRO was in the hotel/vacation package business long before DVC was a timeshare developer.  It has a very effective rental arm.


----------



## icydog (Jan 10, 2011)

This has always been the policy.DVC has always had inventory to rent and they have successfully rented it through Central Reservations and online. If you go to www.DisneyWorld.com you can do a search.First select Hotel Only (no packages) and then select Deluxe Villa resorts . Then fill in a date to check availability. That will tell you which DVC resorts are available for a given date. This inventory has nothing to do with DVC inventory for members. The inventory online is only what Disney is renting out (usually at exorbitant prices!!)


----------



## chriskre (Jan 10, 2011)

bnoble said:


> TWDC has always operated as a benign dictatorship.
> 
> It will never happen.  Book it.  WDTC/CRO was in the hotel/vacation package business long before DVC was a timeshare developer.  It has a very effective rental arm.



That's a great way to put it, benign dictatorship.  

And yes they do have a very effective rental scheme going on but if for some reason members started defaulting because of any changes in resales, it could leave Disney with quite a bit of inventory to rent and they'd probably do some discounting which would hurt some of the members who megarent or even the little guy who needs to rent his points ala our beloved RCI/Wyndham does.
For the record, I don't rent my points but use every last one of them.    



icydog said:


> This inventory has nothing to do with DVC inventory for members. The inventory online is only what Disney is renting out (usually at exorbitant prices!!)



That's what you are assuming, that none of that inventory is DVC members inventory but the book clearly says it could be.   
I don't mind Disney making some money honestly, but I'd like for them to throw me a bone every now and then in regards to last minute availability. 
It makes me wonder when I see availability at Beach Club with Disney yet I cannot get in with calling MS at DVC.   
I did agree to visit the King, at his kingdom under his terms, but I'm not visiting for free.  Yes I had lots of pixie dust in my eyes when I was signing those contracts but now that I'm a more educated subject, I plead with my king to be fair to his lowly servants and not hold back those coveted rooms.





tomandrobin said:


> 30 days is when DVC cancels all the unfilled wait lists.



Yes I know and it's quite annoying cause then you have to call in every day.  I've got 2 waitlists still pending for February and nothing yet.  My only hope would be 30 days in when people start cancelling but then they cancel me.  
I'm not sure I get the Disney logic on this one.   

OMG, I'm starting to sound like JLB.  :hysterical:


----------



## bnoble (Jan 10, 2011)

> it could leave Disney with quite a bit of inventory to rent and they'd probably do some discounting which would hurt some of the members who megarent or even the little guy who needs to rent his points ala our beloved RCI/Wyndham does.


They are already in that position.  Over the last few years, Disney has from time to time offered deals that are competitive with the "standard" $10/pt on direct CRO reservations---that include CRO's very generous cancel policy, daily housekeeping, etc.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 11, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Yes I know and it's quite annoying cause then you have to call in every day.  I've got 2 waitlists still pending for February and nothing yet.  My only hope would be 30 days in when people start cancelling but then they cancel me.



FYI...If you go to the resort the day of, there is a good chance you might get your room. Each resort has access to inventory, that MS does not. The room/view you want might be available.


----------



## Dean (Jan 16, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I got my Vacation planner in the mail today and was reading a little bit and noticed this on page 4 under availability:
> 
> Declared inventory is available only to Members using Vacation Points.  However, any Declared inventory unreserved by Members within *60 days *of any check-in date may be made available for maintenance or *renta*l.
> 
> ...


That has been there in the POS from day 1.  Remember that the hold account points being able to be used 60 days out is still relatively new, that too was only 30 days for many years.  The inventory is rented and used to offset fees, up to 2.5% of the budget I believe, the rest is profit to DVCMC.  If this bothers you, let me make it worse.  They also have the ability, per the POS, to anticipate what will be available and take it 11 months out.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 17, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> FYI...If you go to the resort the day of, there is a good chance you might get your room. Each resort has access to inventory, that MS does not. The room/view you want might be available.



I'm gonna try that because I'm now in the 30 day window and still calling everyday.  I hate to have to move rooms on a 3 night ressie.  :annoyed: 



Dean said:


> That has been there in the POS from day 1.  Remember that the hold account points being able to be used 60 days out is still relatively new, that too was only 30 days for many years.  The inventory is rented and used to offset fees, up to 2.5% of the budget I believe, the rest is profit to DVCMC.  If this bothers you, let me make it worse.  They also have the ability, per the POS, to anticipate what will be available and take it 11 months out.



No wonder it's so much work making a reservation these days.   
That's probably why they are taking their sweet time going to online reservations.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 17, 2011)

_Never ascribe to malice that which can be explained by incompetence.
-N. Bonaparte.
_


----------

